# Adaptador de entrada de audio



## marcelus (Feb 18, 2007)

Hola buenas a todos llevo algún tiempo registrado leyendo vuestros posts, pero hoy tengo una duda  a ver si alguien puede ayudarme....

Quisiera conectar la salida de auriculares de mi PDA al radio-CD del coche pero éste no tiene entrada auxiliar. Lo que si que tiene es el conector para acoplar un cargador de CD, que según el manual del radio-CD se usa también como entrada auxiliar. De hecho venden un adaptador ( pongo un enlace por si alguien quiere verlo )

http://www.caraudiodirect.co.uk/product_información.php?products_id=4429

pero me gustaria saber si alguien puede explicarme como hacerlo o pasarme el esquema del circuito que lleva entre las dos clavijas...

Bueno, gracias por anticipado.... Un saludo


----------



## tiopepe123 (Feb 18, 2007)

pillate una radio de esas baratas (por si acaso) y con un cable con jas sacas el audio del auricular.
Debes soldarle un condensador electrolitico  pequeño (1uF---10uF) cualquiera en el cable central y el otro lo conectaras a la masa-chasis del radio casete.

Con el otro extremo del condensador(el que esta libre) vas probando pin a pin hasta que suene los dos canales.

(el condensador es para asegurarte de no tener ningun problema, independientemente de la circuterio de la radio, casi tw puedo garantizar 99% que no estroperas nada, eso si vigila de no hacer ingun cortocircuito si te resvala el cable)


----------



## marcelus (Feb 19, 2007)

Creo que + o - lo pillo.... Pero con un solo auricular, me dará una salida estereo para los altavoces de la radio? Quiero decir, que cojo unos auriculares para aprovechar el jack y con los tres hilos hago lo que me dices, no ? Y en el conector del radio-CD, utilizo las 2 bornos centrales? Perdona que pregunte tanto, pero es que no quiero cagarla.... ops:


----------



## alemardi (Mar 1, 2007)

Hace tiempos he estado pensando en una forma de hacer esto mismo, con el radio casetera del auto, de alguna manera sacarle una entrada de jack para oir mp3, pero ¿como? esta casetera no tiene ningun conector auxiliar, es una pioneer KE-1414


----------



## JUANJOSE (Mar 8, 2007)

LOS TRASMISORES FM INALAMBRICOS SON MUY BARATOS QUIZA 5 A 10 DOLARES SOLO TENDRAS QUE SINTONIZAR LA FRECUENCIA RECOMENDADA Y LISTO


----------



## JUANJOSE (Mar 8, 2007)

alemardi dijo:
			
		

> Hace tiempos he estado pensando en una forma de hacer esto mismo, con el radio casetera del auto, de alguna manera sacarle una entrada de jack para oir mp3, pero ¿como? esta casetera no tiene ningun conector auxiliar, es una pioneer KE-1414



ME PARECE QUE LA MANERA FACIL Y SENCILLA ES COMPRAR UN PEQUEÑO TRANSMISOR FM INALAMBRICO ESTE YA TRAE LOS DOS RCA DE ENTRADA YLOS CONECTAS A TU APARATO Y LISTO EL PRECIO DE ESTE APARATO ES MUY BARATO Y FACILICIMO DE INSTALAR


----------

